# Wondering what your average spay/neuter costs are?



## LaylaLop (Sep 28, 2011)

I know there are a lot of factors determining which vet to take a rabbit to for a spay or neuter, such as quality, experience, what they do during the procedure, pain meds, post op care, etc. but I was just curious what others have paid, on average for vet costs for just the anesthesia/spay or neuter/routine post op stuff. 

I asked the local vet hospital and they said about $96 for a spay and about $67 I think for a neuter. I was expecting a LOT more since she is a very good exotics vet but am happy to know I have a reasonable charging vet who is very experienced with rabbits and the surgery.


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 28, 2011)

Theres some great info in our library about spaying/neutering and the costs involved.
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12040&forum_id=10

I dont see anything wrong with that cost. Seems pretty normal to me. Does that include the drugs and anesthetic and pre-post op pain meds? what about the pre-surgical exam?


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, wish we had those kinds of prices here!

I paid $150 for JLP's neuter at a normal vet and close to $300 for Pips neuter at an exotics vet. Merry has just reached the right age to get her spayed and i can only imagine how much that's going to cost. >.<

I did ask around at the various vets in and around my area and they were pretty much the same, between $150-$300.

Hopefully it will be much cheaper at the new vet i will be taking them to when we move.


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, I tried doing a search on spay and cost but I didn't do it right I suppose.. 

Yes, it includes anesthesia and meds. I think I'll have to pay to have a physical exam done but it's like $45 and may include a fecal parasite test. 

Although she's only 6 weeks old, so the vet's recommended age of 6 months is a bit in the future... Always good to plan ahead though


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 1, 2011)

When I got Amelia spayed, it was $268. The exam and pain medication were extra and those were $80 and $20 respectively. I think the spay cost is fairly typical for the area, but it may vary a bit from vet to vet. The vet is an exotics vet. 
I am not sure what a neuter will be, but I think it will be about $200. I am a bit afraid to ask as I have 2 that I may get done.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 1, 2011)

Maybe they can do frequent spay/neuter punch cards? Haha, if only.. but thanks for the reply.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 1, 2011)

Paid $150 for Benjamin, wish we had those costs here.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 1, 2011)

I've called around just about everywhere for a neuter for Toby. The cheapest I've found is 95, the most expensive was 325. 

I'm considering getting the snippy snip done this winter when I'm home for Christmas... The cage at my parent's house is much smaller and wouldn't let him hop around much so he would have time to heal for the few days after the surgery. We'll see how he behaves for the next while.


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 2, 2011)

I paid 40 for neuters, and 80 for a spay. but this was a farm vet... The extent of his neutering rabbits involved snipping 4-H kids' bucks when they got too territorial. This was also in rural Iowa. 

Now, flash forward to good ol' Pasadena, CA... I got quoted 230 for a spay. It hurts my wallet, who is still on Iowa-cost of living mindset, but sadly I think for this area that's about "right". Ehh.


----------



## plasticbunny (Oct 2, 2011)

Neuter was: 70 for exam, 70 for pre-neuter bloodwork, 230 for neuter and associated costs. Total: 370

Spay was: 70 for exam, 70 for pre-spay bloodwork, 300 for spay and associated costs, 40 for Metacam. Total: 480


----------



## Lola31 (Oct 2, 2011)

I am about to pay Â£65.00 for Nigel to be neutered, not sure how that works out in dollars. I also have to pay Â£25.00 for next jab.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 2, 2011)

That is a lot less than here or in Calif.


----------



## degrassi (Oct 4, 2011)

*MarisaAndToby wrote: *


> I've called around just about everywhere for a neuter for Toby. The cheapest I've found is 95, the most expensive was 325.
> 
> I'm considering getting the snippy snip done this winter when I'm home for Christmas... The cage at my parent's house is much smaller and wouldn't let him hop around much so he would have time to heal for the few days after the surgery. We'll see how he behaves for the next while.


What clinic were you quoted 95$?

I got mine done in St. Albert and I was quoted around 130$ for a neuter but then it turned out Gimpy was Cryptorchid(testes didn't drop) so they had to do a "spay" surgery instead. So it ended up being around 160$, plus like 5-10$ for pain meds to take home.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 4, 2011)

I was quoted 170 at Tudor Glen in St. Albert. Westlock told me 95, I'm from a small town further north than Westlock. It's a large town/small city vet so lots of farm animals but they told me they do some rabbits.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 4, 2011)

Here, we had a neuter done at the vet school, with all the pre-op exams and bloodwork, for around $200 total. I haven't had to get a bunny spayed--the girls were already done when I got them. Our shelter does low-cost spay/neuter for rabbits for $100. I know that sounds like a lot for a low-cost program (same program does cats for $30), but in our area it is a very good price. Vet school in town + nice place to live + lots of other people living here = tons of vet clinics, which seems to actually drive the cost up rather than down...


----------



## Pipp (Oct 4, 2011)

moved this to the main forum, good thread, thanks. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 4, 2011)

spays go anywhere from 90$ to 440$
an nueters go anywhere from 90$ to 300$ 

theres a a lot of vet clinics here though & the nice fancy ones use their name to charge more, while small ones or family owne are generally less. generally.


----------



## MagPie (Oct 5, 2011)

I haven't really checked the pricing of spays around my area. But for neuters I've found places around here that were $70 to $170, which I believe doesn't include pain meds. However, I was able to pay only $35 at my local SPCA, which also didn't include any pain meds. They would provide some if asked or get them from your vet. I do trust my SPCA since they always have rabbits and it's a nice place. I think the spay was the same price if not 10 more.


----------



## MagPie (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh forgot to mention, the vet I take Harvey to is $170 for neuter. But if I had lived in the same county as my vet I could have gotten a voucher from a spay and neuter program to have it done at my vets and only pay $10. =/


----------



## holtzchick (Oct 5, 2011)

mann.. I'm paying $200 for Peters neuter and that is considered a good price in my area. I was previously quoted by a different vet for $300 and another one for $290. So yeah it really does depend.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 6, 2011)

Interesting to see all the variety in prices, but I guess it really does depend on the cost of living in your area. In Alaska I was quoted over $370 to spay a rabbit and about $250 for a neuter.. Although, a lot of places will do it for cheaper now, but this was about 10 years ago. The boys I got I had a rabbit rescuer friend send in for neuters since she got a "bulk discount" on neuters but not spays (go figure).. The vets thought they were too risky at the time due to a lack of experience.


----------



## Segaman72 (Oct 6, 2011)

I did a search around my area - Ottawa, for neutering my Holland Lop...the first two were $395 and $426 respectively. The petstore rep that I bought my rabbit from advised me it would cost around $100.00 for the neuter. I then recieved a quote for $170 plus pain med costs from a local animal hospital. The petstore's associate advised me that her rabbit died while in that hospital's care and to stay away...so I did. I received a recommendation from my wife's friend for a Vet across the river on the Quebec side, which was only a 15 minute drive. The cost was $206, which included the surgery, anesthetics, post-op pain meds and taxes. I am happy to say that the experience (for me and Patches) was great...he's a wonderful bun and healthy and happy(*touches wood)  The procedure was done in September at 6.5 months of age. We got him July 30th and he took a few weeks to be litter trained, but still poo'd on the floor of his rabbit condo relentlessly...LOL. He also started spraying. 2 weeks after neutering, he ONLY Poo's and Pee's in his litterbox  Could be partially the neutering and partially getting used to his new environment...but I'm glad(*touches wood again).

BTW...the salesrep had also told me that the local college veterinary program had neutered her rabbits for $30...after checking with them, I was advised that they no longer provide spay/neuter services for the public.

Imran


----------

